
Homebrew Cray-1A - CarolineW
http://www.chrisfenton.com/homebrew-cray-1a/
======
DanBC
Some previous discussion, including comments from Chris Fenton:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8447518](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8447518)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6291515](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6291515)

~~~
CarolineW
Fantastic - thank you. I hadn't realised Chris Fenton had commented.

